# Alexei Vladimirovich Stanchinsky (1888 - 1914)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian composer with a short life (he died mysteriously, being 26 years old), who suffered a lot because his nerves, being 'unstable'.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

He was already a great composer if you ask me.

http://www.talkclassical.com/46350-alexei-stanchinsky.html

You sure are on fire with all these Russian composers!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

DeepR said:


> He was already a great composer if you ask me.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/46350-alexei-stanchinsky.html
> 
> You sure are on fire with all these Russian composers!


Again, I checked the big list... and being on fire: yes, the summer heat is on!


----------

